# Meet Prince Poppycock pic heavy



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I would like to introduce you to my stunning CT boy who is getting his own thread so I can post new content. PRINCE POPPYCOCK!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I like your name for him, I think it fits perfectly. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Clay, I think it fits too.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

His coloring kind of makes me think of some of the old school My Little Ponies ^_^


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha wow I hadn't thought of that XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I had missed this! Prince is a beauty!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha thanks fighter he is my pride


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good lookin fish!!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

ahahahahaha, I LOVE the name you chose for him. Whatever happened to that guy anyways? XD

You'll need to update this with a pic once he gets in his permanent home


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wait! Prince Poppycock is real? :shock:


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

:O!!!
OMG !
THAT IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CROWNTAIL I HAVE EVER SEEN.

Great find and spoil him well!


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Fighter yeah Prince Poppycock is a real person. Look back a couple pages in our usual hang out thread I posted some of his stuff.
Fishcurl he is touring the US.

Thanks Mjoy

Jrf - I know my LFS get their fish from all over including from over seas!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous fish! He's got a great name too.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Vaygirl I think it suits him


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Oooh! Ahhh! Lol He's so purdy!


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful fish. I loooooove CTs


----------

